# Cats that hug & give massages



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

I have a really sweet big black cat named Nubey, and he is such a sweetheart! When he notices I'm sitting on my couch downstairs watching TV or if I'm reading (on the same couch), he'll jump on my lap, and give me a good massage. Once he did that to me on my bed, and it made me fall asleep!

He not only gives the most wonderful massages, he gives hugs!

He'll run up to me, greet me with a cute trill or a chirp, and give me a big hug! 

I'll never forget that first hug he gave me. I was minding my own business, and the dude comes up to me out of nowhere. I say his name in a cute way, and he looks at me, jumps up on his hind legs, and gives me a hug! I was shocked, and delighted. I nearly cried tears of joy! He doesn't give as many hugs as he used to, but he makes up for that splendidly with his massages he gives me! I wish I had pictures, but I don't!


----------



## JillianS (Oct 17, 2011)

My last cat was such a snuggler. At night, he'd cuddle into you, and if you held his hand, he'd squeeze yours  and every time you squeezed his hand, he'd squeeze back... It was the sweetest thing!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

In the mornings while I am on the computer, Mia will climb up on me and lay her head on my left shoulder and put her arms around my neck while I support her bottom end. It takes forever to type this way! lol She usually stays this way (sleeping) until I get off the computer.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Doran is my hugger (but only for mommy), and Muffin is our little massage therapist.

Doran's favorite spot is lying on my chest with his little head tucked under my chin...makes me all melty and gooey just thinking about it, lol. When he's at the vet's for shots the only way he's good for them is if he stands on the table to he can wrap his arms around my neck and hide his face in my shoulder. All the vets who have seen this think it's the cutest thing ever. He honestly doesn't fuss at all if they do his shots like this, but if they make him stand (with me restraining him) he cries and fusses. Silly sucky boy.

Muffin ALWAYS has purrs and happy paws. He marches around all the time with a look of silly bliss on his face. If he's asleep I can say his name softly and he'll start purring and massaging in his sleep. It's hilarious. If I'm sad/having a bad day and sitting on the couch, leaning forward with my elbows on my knees he'll come and massage my back, it's very sweet. He also lies on my tummy and purrs his loudest purrs when I have cramos, it helps a lot!

...side note, sorry for getting a bit off topic here, but it goes with what I was saying about Muffin. I'll sometimes talk to him like he's in a kid's story book, or tell him 'his story' of how we got him. That's when he purrs his loudest and massages his best generally. So, picture me saying something like this to a silly purring orange cat:

I went outside and there was this tiny round orange kitten. (purr-purr-purr-PURR) He was the fuzziest, roundest, silliest kitten I had ever seen! (purr-err-err-PURR) I picked him up and snuggled him against my face, and that silly orange kitten purred his loudest purrs, and kneaded his happiest kneads, and wriggled his way into my heart forever.

Ect...lol, I don't know if I'm the only one that does this, but he LOVES it! Muffin's is the only one that I do like a kids book, but the other cats really like hearing their stories too.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My Meme would climb into my lap and press her head against my chest and when I hugged her she would purr with kitty joy.


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

Annie doesn't like to be held, she will fight it. she does a hug with her tail, kind of a hindquarter curl. head bumps, paws at you and mews. Fancy does a head nudge to get pets. Bibi fights the holding too. she will bump down next to me when I am trying to sleep, has to hug my arm and have her head in my palm, hugging, nuzzling and licking me.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Egypt is my hugger, and she also likes to knead although in the strangest places. She seems to like boobs...ouch!

She also gives lots of headbutts and when she really gets into it she starts to drool. It's sweet to see her purr so contentedly, I love it. She only does this with her special people; mostly me and sometimes with my oldest daughter.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I volunteer at a cat sancutary that keeps special needs cats forever, i.e., FIV+ and FELK+.
"Tommy Boy" was being kept isolated in a cage before being moved to the FELK+ room. I opened the cage to pet him, and he immediately put his paws on my shoulders and gave me a hug. Several times.
Some of the sickest cats are the friendliest.

I give Ritz--never receive--neck massages. But she is what she is; I have to accept that. Though recently it sounds like she is almost ready to purr out loud (instead of just her larnxy vibrating)!


----------



## nicole78 (Aug 13, 2011)

Aww..that sounds so sweet. I had a cat who gave great massages lol...


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

The hilarious thing about Nubey is that he _*ALWAYS*_ has to massage me, and it's so silly & sweet of him to do that to me when he jumps on my lap.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

Milky loves giving head butts and kisses all the time and hugs are usually out of the blue. He enjoys cuddle time and rolls around while i pet him and rub his tummy and he gives me more head butts and kisses.

When we go to bed, le lies down beside me and licks his paws until he falls asleep. During the night he likes to move to my head and wrap himself around around my head and rest his little head on mine (I don't see how that can be comfortable, but it seems comfortable to him). After a while he likes to move towards our necks and rest his head there, comfortably resting on the nape of our necks/shoulders/chest. It is the sweetest feeling ever!


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Awww such cuteness! 

Indi is the master head-butter and chronic kisser, barely gets enough of it. His chirps are adorable and he's needy as ****. But it's so cute. When he was very young he used to love sitting on my shoulder and head. But now he's older, he's a lapcat or he'll cuddle up to my side wherever i am. He loves a good knead but i dont think either cat hug much. I should watch out for that and encourage it! 

Onca is less needy, which makes it even more special when he wants a cuddle. His belly is his achilles heel, he loves having it rubbed. But he doesnt knead, at all. Weird.


----------

